# New Hypothyroid. When will i feel effect with Levothyroxine?



## newHypo (Sep 14, 2015)

My doctor just started me on Levothyroxine at night before bed - how soon will I feel any effects and know that it is helping? I was just diagnosed as Hypothyroid (My TSH was 6 at highest, usually between 4.5-6.0) I've been suffering for years with all symptoms.

I know that the "Optimal level" for TSH is 1-2.0, so would TSH of 4.5-6.0 be MILD case of Hypothyroid? I am new to all of this. How high is considered clinically "Serious" or "Dangerous" if you are close to the top range TSH 4.5 ? I've heard they only recently lowered the top of TSH reference range from 10 to 4.0.

My Free T3 & T4 are in range...

Free T4 is 16 pmol/l (ref is 10.0-28.0)

Free T3 is 5.2 pmol/l (ref 3.0-9.5)

No antibodies indicating Hashi's


----------



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

I think it is different for everyone. I started on 50 mcg and I felt better after a week. The bigger changes took longer.


----------

